# Carolina Bucci Lucky bracelet quality?!!! Post pics of your bracelet if u have one!



## xblackxstarx

Hi 
Has anyone owned a lucky bracelet by Carolina Bucci. I have one but I'm scared it will break by unravelling. Has this happened to anyone?
If you own one do you wear it everyday and how long has it lasted? PLease post pics everyone these bracelets are too cute!


----------



## GretaCOakes

I have been wearing her lucky bracelets for years and have never had any problems just tie the knot and start enjoying them  they are Gorgeous bracelets to wear I hope this helps and gets you wearing them. Kind regards Greta


----------



## GretaCOakes

Hi 
I have a few I have the wisdom , energy in  White gold, peace and the super lucky. I also adore Carolina bucci 's sparkle bangles and rings I have a few of them too and they are gorgeous too  I haven't really thought about selling them !


----------



## Loco for Coco

I have the peace bracelet and love it as much as I did when I first bought it!  I wear it almost daily and have noticed some fraying with the threads, but nothing major.  Unfortunately, a few of the tassels have also shortened (broken) as a result of them getting caught in a wedged space, which is most likely due to the face that the tassels hang so low as I have a very small wrist.  Of course I wish this hadn't happened, but it is not very noticeable and I'm sure could easily be repaired.  I will take pics and post later!


----------



## Candice0985

love these bracelets!! i wish there was a retailer in Canada that had them


----------



## xblackxstarx

i cant wait to see pics!!! i have one but im tempted to get another. i just thought it would unravel in a short time and be almost £400 spent on something that falls apart so fast.... if it will last its worth it they are sooooo cute ! i love mine... just scared to break it


----------



## GretaCOakes

I have never had any problems with mine  But I have to admit I find the tassels do get caught. You can order them without the tassels just a tab at the end instead direct from Carolina bucci. That takes four weeks for delivery.I buy mine from Astley Clarke.com as I found a discount code for 10% off by joining sheerluxe.com or I buy direct from Carolina bucci. I adore the super lucky and the peace ones the most and great for layering ! I will try and post some pics


----------



## Loco for Coco

Here are some pics  I also purchased mine from Astley Clarke - great customer service!


----------



## GretaCOakes

I love the photos  it looks gorgeous on you and yes your right astley clarke is great service and very helpful.


----------



## xblackxstarx

wow it does look gorgeous on you!! 

my main concern is the bracelet unravelling. if the silk snaps will the gold stay in place. as its woven together can the gold un ravel . i know if it breaks it probably would but can it become loose until it unravells.... i ont know how to explain it properly, its my main concern 
they are such cute bracelets arent they?


----------



## GretaCOakes

Basically I have been wearing the bracelets for 4/5 years and mine has never unravelled at all.And have always worn them daily. And also where you see the tabs at the end they are heat sealed with the gold. so they don't become loose at all.Also it is a special technique they use when they make up these bracelets a woven technique i do believe.


----------



## Loco for Coco

Thank you for the compliments!  I agree with Greta re: the potential of unravelling; though there is a small possibility of it happening, it seems that it would be highly unlikely and even if so, the gold would remain in tact.  If you look closely at the third picture, you can see where the thread has been sealed and clamped.  I say go for it...you'll love it!


----------



## Candice0985

so pretty! does anyone know if carolina bucci has retailers in Canada that stock her products?


----------



## GretaCOakes

Hi does Fragments.com in the USA ship to you in Canada and i know AstleyClarke.com does ship to you and they are very quick as i have had friends buy from them online then shipped to them in the USA ?


----------



## GretaCOakes

Go to carolinabucci.com and click on the contact button and a list of all the retailers in the world are on there so you might be able to ring Carolina bucci direct in New york and get it shipped to you in Canada ? Fingers crossed for you as they are gorgeous bracelets


----------



## Candice0985

ooh her website says july 1st she'll be stocked at holts


----------



## GretaCOakes

That is great news 
I hope you get a lucky bracelet very soon they are GORGEOUS. I hope to get another on my birthday too.


----------



## vogue_girl1

Carolina Bucci bracelets will be available in Canada from Holt Renfrew from August 2010.


----------



## xblackxstarx

does anyone have 2 of these bracelets ? i have one (health in yg) but would like to get another. im not sure if 2 worn together would look ok? does anyone ever wear 2 together? or if im super lucky can anyone post a pic of 2 of their bracelets being worn together ? i LOVE these bracelets i think they are the best bracelet ever


----------



## vogue_girl1

Here is a picture of all the different Carolina Bucci lucky bracelets


----------



## luvmy3girls

bump!


----------



## Candice0985

i would still love to see a modelling pic!


----------



## alo6

Here's mine in turquoise and rose gold with little boy charm   I wear it everyday without taking it off and goes through hell at the playground, DS throws food on it, dishes, cleaning, etc and no problems!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^so cute!! so you never take it off..even to shower, exercise, and sleep? I need one


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^one more question...does it hanging low..bug you?


----------



## Candice0985

i love it!!! I've always wanted one but I didnt know how it would look on.


----------



## sammie_sue

I must have one!!!


----------



## alo6

luvmy3girls said:


> ^^one more question...does it hanging low..bug you?



It's too annoying to take off!  I leave it on through shower, sleep, cooking, dishes, playdates, and no problems yet!  The dangling threads did bother me in the beginning but I'm totally used to it now.  It does get in food a lot but washes off.  I really want another one


----------



## luvmy3girls

i just ordered the peace one..I'm so excited, hope I love it


----------



## Candice0985

I can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

I'll post pics when I get it


----------



## Candice0985




----------



## Candice0985

luvmy3girls said:


> I'll post pics when I get it


 have you received your bracelet yet?


----------



## luvmy3girls

Ya...love it. Want another one  I will try to post a pic. I'm trying to get used to the tassels hanging down.


----------



## luvmy3girls

here are acouple..hope your dont mind all the other bracelets too 
http://


----------



## luvmy3girls

http://


----------



## luvmy3girls

sorry they are so big..can't figure out how to make them smaller


----------



## sammie_sue

I love all of your bracelets!!


----------



## kjw46

Sorry, not to hijack the thread, but I was just wondering if your bracelet was part of the asprey children's collection alo6? I love it, it's so cute!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

What do you guys think about 2 at a time? T


----------



## JDAVID

Wow, your bracelet look great!


----------



## sammie_sue

luvmy3girls said:


> What do you guys think about 2 at a time? T



I think you can totally pull it off. I'm dying for one!


----------



## Candice0985

I know I want one so bad...I need to find the time to go to holts on bloor to check them out. why oh why cant they be carried at the yorkdale location....so much more convenient!


----------



## luvmy3girls

What color are you going to get?


----------



## JDAVID

luvmy3girls: What is the watch you wear in the pics? I like your combo watch-bracelet. I'm waiting for the red-luck tie bracelet on net-à-porter: It's little less expensive and that way it doesn't hurt so much if I don't wear it. But i'm sure I'm gonna like it!


----------



## luvmy3girls

It's the large Phillip stein chronograph


----------



## Candice0985

luvmy3girls said:


> What color are you going to get?


I'm leaning towards the light blue silk or the black silk with the star charm....


----------



## luvmy3girls

I'm thinking of getting the red (love) one next. just not sure if 2 would look like too much together


----------



## AlwaysHope

Oh I love these! They are so pretty! Luvmy3girls the red one is my favorite!!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

your bracelets are all gorgeous you MUST buy more! I have 7 of these, most from a very good friend 
here's a photo i took a little while ago of 2 of mine
i am desperate for the purple freedom and pink friendship, secret in black gold and balance bracelet
2 while look great together i have worn 3 on one arm and 2 on the other  i wear my star one daily, in shower/bed 24/7 and had it for a year next month NO damage has happened yet still looks new and i have 2 kids that have yanked it too and gets trapped in my laptop keyboard lol


----------



## xblackxstarx

i'll get a photo of all of mine soon, 
i have 
in pic health star yg & wisdom white gold blue
love , energy, peace, water limited edition, wisdom yg
x


----------



## luvmy3girls

can't wait to see more pics


----------



## xblackxstarx

can someone post more pics i'm obssessed with luckys! i will post more of mine soon. i can't tie them myself so i might just loosely put them on just to get you a photo lol


----------



## JDAVID

Hi I just receive mine by net-à-porter it's special edition RED it's plated rose gold and it's sell for 250$. I have two question for you: Do you have special way to tight the knot? And do you think it look nice with my YG cartier love or I should wear it alone on my other arms? Thank you Witch site you use to put your picture on the site?


----------



## JDAVID

OK I just find the way!


----------



## Candice0985

jdavid, i love it!!!!! now you have me contemplating the RED version!


----------



## JDAVID

Thank you, you are very sweet you always say nice thing to people! Me too I love it!


----------



## luvmy3girls

JDAVID said:


> OK I just find the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1382403
> 
> 
> View attachment 1382402


looks great. I personally like it with a watch and other bracelets together. I tie mine just like you did yours


----------



## xblackxstarx

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Carolina-Bucc..._Watches_FineJewellery_CA&hash=item25632e6953


... i'm still waiting for the freedom bracelet to pop up on ebay lol x


----------



## Candice0985

Hi blackxstarx,
I contacted the seller about this model and she also had the sun charm bracelet if you're interested in that one?


----------



## xblackxstarx

does anyone have the peace bracelet in white gold?


----------



## mewt

I just bought the wateraid lucky bracelet, ahhh after looking at this thread for months I couldn't resist! the wateraid's my favorite (second choice would be the evil eye), and since it was limited edition I jumped at the chance to own one. so excited, as well as nervous! waiting for my package to come in now. x) wanted to share somewhere!


----------



## Candice0985

cant wait to see pics!


----------



## mewt

ah me too. xD if anyone else already owns the wateraid bracelet, I would really appreciate some pics! I'm 2% worried that I got a fake, though the seller was really nice and genuine and reassuring. it's just that the color of the waterdrop seems off... could be the lighting?

photos from seller:














stock image:






see how the stock image waterdrop looks yellow on the inside, but the other one is blue? however, I wonder who would make such a convincing replica of a limited edition version that's probably not super in-demans, everything other than the color of the waterdrop is dead-on. so... it should be real right?? *bites nails*

I've never bought anything this expensive over ebay so I'm freaking out just a little.


----------



## luvmy3girls

^^I would call the Carolina Bucci store I believe its in NY, and ask them? Maybe you could send the pic to them and see what they say.


----------



## Candice0985

I agree, I would call Carolina Bucci. I have contacted them before and they're very fast with their responses. I was going to buy this bracelet on ebay a few months back but the seller couldnt provide me with good enough shots of the waterdrop so I backed out.


----------



## mewt

I've sent an email out. I'll save calling them for when I actually do get the item, since I can only go off somewhat unclear photos for now. ush:

thanks for the advice though! I didn't think about contacting the official stores, haha. I thought they'd hate that I bought it second-hand. I searched the seller's previous sales, and this one looks very legit, so I'm a bit relieved at that! ~sigh I guess I can only wait at this point. really really hope it's authentic, since it's my favorite lucky bracelet! would not know where else to buy it, since it's limited edition and sold out...

except, is this link really selling the same wateraid bracelet? isn't it limited edition?  confused!


----------



## mewt

the seller got back to me and she reassured me undoubtedly. the blue is apparently just a reflection of her walls! I don't have any more worries, except that postal might lose or steal it! haha. ooh the wait is killing me. x(


----------



## Candice0985

I love these bracelets, I just havnt decided what colour is best for me...i'm in no rush though  when you get your bracelet can you post pictures? I would love to see some modelling pictures!


----------



## mewt

I'll definitely be posting pictures! just can't wait for it to get here, nervous anxious excited etc hope no complications occur over the mail!


----------



## xblackxstarx

i love these bracelets 
i need one of the new neon bracelets! have you seen them?

i'm selling my love lucky bracelet and peace lucky bracelet so if anyone is interested PM me! x


----------



## Candice0985

they have new neon ones? I havnt seen these anywhere, carolina bucci changed the website and its not as easy to navigate collections now;...


----------



## xblackxstarx

candice type in google carolina bucci facebook and they have uploaded a photo there 
i can't navigate their site now either LOL


----------



## mewt

well, if I wasn't convinced enough before, someone from the store replied to the email I sent off earlier and attested that it was real. so it's definitely *definitely* real, if only it'll arrive faster! xP I'm gonna shoot the crap out of it, I'll take so many photos! 





here is the neon lucky bracelets, for easier oggling! I'm not a big fan of it myself, but perhaps modeling pictures will change my mind... if someone buys it. 

I wonder why they changed their site... was so much nicer (and easier) before!


----------



## Candice0985

mewt said:


> well, if I wasn't convinced enough before, someone from the store replied to the email I sent off earlier and attested that it was real. so it's definitely *definitely* real, if only it'll arrive faster! xP I'm gonna shoot the crap out of it, I'll take so many photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the neon lucky bracelets, for easier oggling! I'm not a big fan of it myself, but perhaps modeling pictures will change my mind... if someone buys it.
> 
> I wonder why they changed their site... was so much nicer (and easier) before!


I like how bright these are! where did you find these images?
I am not  fan of the new carolina bucci websit, you cannot even see the collections anymore...its basically a slideshow of modelling shots


----------



## sammie_sue

Can anyone tell me how long these bracelets are? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mewt

^net-a-porter says they're 24.5 cm/9.5 inches. imo looks way longer, unless they don't count the tassels when measuring! I'll let you know what mine measures with and without tassels, once it arrives (ahhhh pls arrive soon!).



Candice0985 said:


> I like how bright these are! where did you find these images?
> I am not  fan of the new carolina bucci websit, you cannot even see the collections anymore...its basically a slideshow of modelling shots



as *xblackxstarx* pointed out, you can find their new stuff on their facebook (click)!


----------



## sammie_sue

mewt said:


> ^net-a-porter says they're 24.5 cm/9.5 inches. imo looks way longer, unless they don't count the tassels when measuring! I'll let you know what mine measures with and without tassels, once it arrives (ahhhh pls arrive soon!).
> 
> 
> 
> as *xblackxstarx* pointed out, you can find their new stuff on their facebook (click)!



^Thank you so much!


----------



## mewt

yay!!! I got mine in today, far sooner than expected! ahhhh so happy. so I measured it, and it's about 14 inches with tassles, 10.5 inches without.

I would highly recommend the seller, item arrived in great packaging, lots of fun bubblewrap and adorable pink giftwrap inside! she even included a handwritten note.



























unfortunately I don't know how to tie it properly... I just double-knot it for now. and it's hard getting a picture of your own wrist! 






any help with tying? but ahhh I'm sooo happy with it! will wear it forever... once I find out how to tie it nicely!


----------



## Candice0985

loooooove it!!! aw im so jealous  I have a search saved on ebay in case I find a good deal on one! so far none have come up...


----------



## mewt

I hope you find your own piece of 'lucky' soon! there's this one up right now:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CAROLINA-BUCCI-...ner_Jewelry&hash=item4aab130043#ht_500wt_1063

decent deal, I'd say. I'm tempted to get it for my mom, actually, since she loves mine so much. xD


----------



## sammie_sue

It looks lovely on you! Congrats. 

p.s. please post if there is a special way to tie them. I'm considering getting one, and I'd love to know. Thanks!


----------



## mewt

apparently you just double-knot it, so far I don't know any other way.


----------



## xblackxstarx

just tie a knot and pull it tight not like a double not but fold them once and knot it like that  mine never come undone and if they rarely seem to slide loose i pull it tighter again x
your wateraid bracelet looks beautiful! every time i see someone wearing a lucky i feel the need to buy i knew one


----------



## claudia09

Anyone know if bergdorf, niemans or saks carry it? I'm too lazy to call or go there a check... But on her website she does say bergdorfs has carries them?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Do the strings touch gross things when you're out in public?  Like restroom sinks?


----------



## mewt

lol! it hasn't been much of a problem with me. I either hold the ends with two fingers, drape it over my wrist, or tuck it under long sleeves/another bracelet when I need to use my left hand for something. my mom wants one now too... it looks brilliant!


----------



## GretaCOakes

lanasyogamama said:


> Do the strings touch gross things when you're out in public?  Like restroom sinks?


The only thing i would say is i have got caught in shopping trolleys with mine. But you can contact Carolina Bucci and they do Lucky's without the tassels they have a tab on the end instead. They have to be a special order but they are Gorgeous! )


----------



## Candice0985

I don't have a bracelet...yet  but if I were somewhere like a public washroom I would just push it up my arm so it doesn't dangle into anything. that should work right?


----------



## mewt

the tassles aren't as long as I thought they'd be, actually. like they're much shorter than the length of my hand, so if you just tilt your hand more vertically when reaching across/for unsanitary things, it'll stay out of the way. it won't dangle past your fingers, if you know what I mean. otherwise, I tie mine tight enough to not go too far up my arm, so instead of pushing it up my arm I just flip it around so the knot is resting on top of my arm. even if it dangles that way, most of it stays on the top of my arm.

it did get caught in my bag's zipper a few times, but it's no biggie, I just gently tug it free. having had it a couple days, it's stayed on quite alright! I love it so much I just bought another one for my mom off a fellow TPFer.  can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## xblackxstarx

in regards to the sinks i always just wash my bracelet with my hands as sometimes its unavoidable .
i wear my 2 like they're not there, i dont try to avoid damaging them. i did at first but then though for £395 rrp it better last ... so decided to put them to the test. i wear 2 together they are fine i NEVER take them off and had them on for the last year. i love these so much  i began collecting them but not wearing the rest lol 
they're just so pretty 
im dying to see a real life photoof the new neion luckys
i'd love to see more real life photos and what you all layer your luckys with


----------



## xblackxstarx

oh lmao mewt i get mine caught in my purse zippers all the time ... one time i got my health star tassle caught in my laptop keyboard without realising and yanked it out , it pulled the key out but the bracelet is fine ... PHEW . 
I love my luckys more than any other bracelet i have ever had. 
mine never have fallen off , they come slightly lose but i always notice it and pull it tighter, i only check before bed . im surprise they havent damaged in my sleep.
my cats think they are play toys ad have tried to attack them so many times ... beware of cats! lol


----------



## mewt

LOL I have rats, and they attack my tassles too!  I, too, would love to see more real life photos (including the neon series). not enough photos in this thread!! I layer mine with nothing usually, since I don't have much other arm-stuff to wear. the only other bracelet I own is a swarovski crystal bracelet, which I'd never try to wear 24/7 since I bet I'd break it. they look cute together, but if I had more options it wouldn't be my first choice for layering.

hmm now I'm thinking of layering stuff... have to get a watch!


----------



## peppermintpatty

Here are my 3 Carolina Bucci bracelets. One is pink and white gold, stands for friendship. The 2nd one is the disco ball bracelet.18kt white gold. This one sparkles like crazy in real life. The 3rd one is brown and white gold, stands for energy. So far the energy one isn't giving me any more energy lol!!! I love this combination. I like things in odd numbers and all 3 together just seems to work for me. Love the tassels, they are all relatively new. Love how unique they are, get tons of compliments. Love them all! Thanks for looking


----------



## Candice0985

Love these on you!


----------



## peppermintpatty

Candice0985 said:


> Love these on you!



Thank you Candice. That means a lot coming from you, you have some beautiful pieces in your jewelry collection


----------



## mewt

great combo! the friendship one is my favorite, pink and white are lovely colors. I can see why you kept the white ones--much more bright! are you into chinese? haha I see "love" tattooed on your wrist! I also like your disco bracelet, maan I want some better pictures of that!


----------



## peppermintpatty

mewt said:


> great combo! the friendship one is my favorite, pink and white are lovely colors. I can see why you kept the white ones--much more bright! are you into chinese? haha I see "love" tattooed on your wrist! I also like your disco bracelet, maan I want some better pictures of that!



Thanks mewt!!!!! The white gold ones sparkle like there are little diamonds. I fell in love with that- hard. The tattoo is a long story... I get soooo many compliments on it. Tho my family hates it!!!!! I actually have 5 total. I love them all . The disco bracelet is a little fireball. Only bummer is it is 7 inches long and so I had to have my local jeweler add a very small extender and then we have a tiny diamond set in white gold that dangles down from the end of the extender( 200. later, ouch! My gosh gold is expensive!!!!) I got it from Astley Clarke when they had 14%  off. Thank goodness since it is more than the lucky friendship bracelets. It too sparkles like diamonds which I adore and yet isn't your classic diamond tennis bracelet. I love classic in many things but sometimes a girl just wants to have fun x)
I will see if the hubby will take more pictures (crosses fingers)!!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

peppermintpatty said:


> Thank you Candice. That means a lot coming from you, you have some beautiful pieces in your jewelry collection


I'm happy with what I have but I'm craving one of these bracelets! I have tried so hard to resist and it's getting harder to do so


----------



## luvmy3girls

whats your favorite color for these bracletes to have as an everyday one? thanks


----------



## mewt

I only have one, and I wear it everyday, so that's my favorite 'everyday one'!  but either way, I think mine (grey & gold) goes with everything anyway. actually, since all the bracelets are so tiny with accent colors, they should go with everything! more pics:










how tight do you guys normally wear yours? at first I had it tight enough not to flip around, but then for comfort I have it a bit looser now. it rides up a bit, but not too bad.


----------



## peppermintpatty

luvmy3girls said:


> whats your favorite color for these bracletes to have as an everyday one? thanks



I love the pink and white gold one!!!! It might not go with as much but it is so girly and pretty. My original plan was to go with white gold and black so it would go with everything. My brown one is so dark, it practically looks black anyway. I'm no help lol!!!!

Do you want white or yellow gold?


----------



## luvmy3girls

peppermintpatty said:


> I love the pink and white gold one!!!! It might not go with as much but it is so girly and pretty. My original plan was to go with white gold and black so it would go with everything. My brown one is so dark, it practically looks black anyway. I'm no help lol!!!!
> 
> Do you want white or yellow gold?



I want yellow gold.


----------



## peppermintpatty

luvmy3girls said:


> I want yellow gold.



Since you want yellow gold, I think the peace one would be good. There is one on ebay right now ( not mine!). Though I do worry a bit about that light color thread getting dirty. Black( there is a picture in this thread of a black and yellow gold one). Or mewt's, the grey and yellow gold one( I think this tends to have the look of two tone). They have this one available on line at Browns over in the uk.
Hope this helps. They would all be good neutrals. Good Luck. Love these bracelets!!!!!!


----------



## mewt

even though you said YG, I would recommend this one. 

but really, it depends on your style. I doubt such a slim thing could seriously wreak clashy-havoc to your outfit, so just go with your favorite symbol/color and run! or just listen to peppermintpatty, she listed a bunch of great neutrals.


----------



## peppermintpatty

mewt said:


> even though you said YG, I would recommend this one.
> 
> but really, it depends on your style. I doubt such a slim thing could seriously wreak clashy-havoc to your outfit, so just go with your favorite symbol/color and run! or just listen to peppermintpatty, she listed a bunch of great neutrals.


 Mewt you are a fabulous enabler!!!!! That particular one you posted is gorgeous. Just so you know it does have I believe a blue diamond and is almost twice as much ( if my memory serves me correctly lol) as the ones you and I have. Still it is one I would love to have dangling from my wrist


----------



## mewt

yikes!! blue diamond sounds thrilling but not for me.  if you get one, please do share pics! many many pics!

today, I bought a fake love bracelet at a nearby shop, just for fun (it was only $15!). I haven't seen love bracelets in life so wouldn't know how close the imitation is, but I was definitely gaping at their fake tiffany jewelry (which I have seen real ones up-close, and own a piece of)! the keys were exactly the right smoothness, the right feel. and I compared it to my own authentic key, hanging right on my neck!





I only got the fake LOVE since I liked the look of it next to the lucky bracelet, and wanted to show you guys.


----------



## xblackxstarx

does anyone have any new luckys ?
my wishlist is currently
balance
freedom
friendship
neon
virtue
probably more..


----------



## Candice0985

nope no luckys for me....but I would love ot see everyone else's pics


----------



## mewt

I finally got the love lucky!    due to the canada post strike and some mess-ups afterwards (shipping to the _same_ wrong place THREE times ugggh), I didn't get this bracelet until a whole month after it was shipped. that was a lonnng time to worry about an expensive little bracelet getting lost. ;__; I asked for it to be expensively speed-shipped to get here in time for my mom leaving (it was to be a gift for her!), but that didn't happen... darn strike! but at least it's here, and it'll be a perfect "welcome home" gift hehe.










and together with my own bracelet:

















surprisingly I don't have a hankering to wear more than one of these things, which is good since it would otherwise be an expensive hobby!  I wear mine all the time, haven't taken it off even though it DOES get stuck in some inconvenient places. (zippers, keyboard, piano keys...) love it too much! would also love to see more people wearing their luckys. (:


----------



## screeema

OMG, I so want one now but I am confused about which one to get...I like the one Mewt that you just got...How much is it if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## mewt

well they retail for $700, but if you can find one second-hand you can get it quite a bit cheaper. I bought my first one off ebay, and the most recent one off someone on this forum. you may want to ask the starter of this thread, she might still have one left? I think she prices very decently, too.


----------



## xblackxstarx

i'm looking to exchange mine and my 14kt gold pandora bracelet for the van cleef and arpels sweet alhambra bracelet... i'm not selling them sorry  .


----------



## xblackxstarx

Carolina bucci don't seem to offer any repair If the thread breaks . I want to collect all the luckys but I can't spend thousands of bracelets that could easily snap and they can't repair. Does anyone know if they can be repaired if the thread breaks or they unravel?


----------



## luvmy3girls

^I'm not sure..but I would think they would be able to repair them. Maybe call Carolina Bucci directly and ask them.


----------



## xblackxstarx

How long has everyone had their luckys? Does anyone wear more than one together ? X


----------



## calisnoopy

im thinking of getting a couple...am debating between the red with heart, the multicolor with the clover and one other...either all gold with palm tree (reminds me of LA) or a turquoise blue one...or is there another you all love...possibly the black with star?


----------



## calisnoopy

also--is there a Carolina Bucci boutique/retailer in the U.S. aside from Netaporter online?


----------



## calisnoopy

^^oh just found out that BG has them, just ordered the red, black and the turquoise! can't wait to get them!


----------



## mewt

my boyfriend HATES my lucky because everytime we hold hands, it tickles his arm. hahahahahah --I just found that amusing. x)


----------



## xblackxstarx

calisnoopy said:


> ^^oh just found out that BG has them, just ordered the red, black and the turquoise! can't wait to get them!



Congrats do post pics when u get them you have
Made excellent choices these are such beautiful bracelets I just hope they last as they are expensive little things well worth it if they do last I love mine I'd love every colou but a bit unsure whether to pay thousands for lurks bracelets which could unravel or break. Don't get me wrong I love them and I wear my health wisdom and peace 24/7 but would love to collect each colour over time it's just id hate to spend so much and they unravel and can never be repaired


----------



## xblackxstarx

mewt said:


> my boyfriend HATES my lucky because everytime we hold hands, it tickles his arm. hahahahahah --I just found that amusing. x)



Haha my son wont hold my left hand for the same reason he hates them tickling him lol


----------



## luvmy3girls

calisnoopy said:


> ^^oh just found out that BG has them, just ordered the red, black and the turquoise! can't wait to get them!



What is BG? Thanks


----------



## Candice0985

^ Bergdorf Goodman


----------



## calisnoopy

luvmy3girls said:


> What is BG? Thanks


 
Bergdorf Goodman, sorry!

Email Jose, he's an awesome SA at BG jetolaso@gmail.com 

Tell him Cory sent you for the Carolina Bucci bracelets


----------



## calisnoopy

xblackxstarx said:


> Congrats do post pics when u get them you have
> Made excellent choices these are such beautiful bracelets I just hope they last as they are expensive little things well worth it if they do last I love mine I'd love every colou but a bit unsure whether to pay thousands for lurks bracelets which could unravel or break. Don't get me wrong I love them and I wear my health wisdom and peace 24/7 but would love to collect each colour over time it's just id hate to spend so much and they unravel and can never be repaired


 
i will   i was told by Carolina Bucci's office that they're made to last and to be worn 24/7 thru shower, cleaning etc...of course I guess if you're planning to do anything hardcore/manual for awhile, take it off--i would do that even with my love bracelets if i was going to be doing anything with my hands a lot

they did say that if you're in a pool with chlorine etc. rinse out your bracelet after in cold water


----------



## luvmy3girls

calisnoopy said:


> Bergdorf Goodman, sorry!
> 
> Email Jose, he's an awesome SA at BG jetolaso@gmail.com
> 
> Tell him Cory sent you for the Carolina Bucci bracelets



Ok thanks! Please post pics once you get them..can't wait too see  are you planning on wearing all together?


----------



## xblackxstarx

calisnoopy said:


> i will   i was told by Carolina Bucci's office that they're made to last and to be worn 24/7 thru shower, cleaning etc...of course I guess if you're planning to do anything hardcore/manual for awhile, take it off--i would do that even with my love bracelets if i was going to be doing anything with my hands a lot
> 
> they did say that if you're in a pool with chlorine etc. rinse out your bracelet after in cold water



Thank you for all the info, I hope they do last. So far mine have held up really well I'm just scared if Carolina bucci stopped making the luckys I'd have none to wear if mine broke, I absolutely love these bracelets. Xx


----------



## xblackxstarx

Candice0985 said:


> ^ Bergdorf Goodman



Candice if you haven't already do treat yourself to at least one lucky you won't regret it xx


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> Candice if you haven't already do treat yourself to at least one lucky you won't regret it xx


 I know, I havn't been able to pull the trigger on this purchase! I need to try one on in person first and I havnt made the time to do so! I love these bracelets though!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Candice0985 said:


> I know, I havn't been able to pull the trigger on this purchase! I need to try one on in person first and I havnt made the time to do so! I love these bracelets though!



Oh definitely definitely you must try one on. I never had the chance to try them on before buying, it would be ideal to view the colours in person as they offer the option of White and Rose gold too. They are perfect to wear alone or layered with lots of bracelets or you can wear a few luckys together. I just think they are so cute but in a grown up way lol I would love a Cartier love bangle or a nice watch to wear with them. If y

I found Astley Clarke a great Place to order from they ship worldwide too And you can return if you don't love the bracelet. The hardest part us choosing just one to start with. Do you have any
Idea which colour you'd go go?


----------



## tiffanystar

Ooooo I just adore these gorgeous bracelets. Am very tempted


----------



## mewt

I've gotten _so many_ compliments on it! easily my most-complimented piece of jewelry. it's just so delicate, subtle, and yet noticeable. love my lucky to bits!  someone should post more pictures...


----------



## alliemia

Where in the US do they sell these?


----------



## tiffanystar

I'm eyeing up the rose gold one at Astley Clark. Just worried they might be addictive lol


----------



## calisnoopy

Emails my SA at Bergdorf Goodman, free shipping and no tax (unless you live in NY)

Jose

Jetolaso@gmail.com

He helped me with all 4 of my Carolina Bucci ones and I wear my red with the yellow (USC colors) and black with turquoise one the other.


----------



## alliemia

thanks so much, yes, i'm in NY so maybe I can go take a look at them in person.


----------



## luvmy3girls

calisnoopy said:


> Emails my SA at Bergdorf Goodman, free shipping and no tax (unless you live in NY)
> 
> Jose
> 
> Jetolaso@gmail.com
> 
> He helped me with all 4 of my Carolina Bucci ones and I wear my red with the yellow (USC colors) and black with turquoise one the other.


 pictures please......


----------



## whitepearl86

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...redred-GOLD-ONE-SIZE-womens/48070?colour=gold

i cant if i want the red or white one! HELP!

do you ladies thnk the white one will get dirty?


----------



## calisnoopy

whitepearl86 said:


> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...redred-GOLD-ONE-SIZE-womens/48070?colour=gold
> 
> i cant if i want the red or white one! HELP!
> 
> do you ladies thnk the white one will get dirty?



I vote red cos I love red bracelets stacked, really stands out =)


----------



## xblackxstarx

More pics please!!! 
To the question about the White silk , I have the peace lucky and it's still like new looking  I have pets and kids too


----------



## luvmy3girls

I have the red love one and I'm thinking of adding another to wear with it, what one would look good stacked with it? thanks


----------



## whitepearl86

well just ordered the red bracelet..and now the wait begins


----------



## whitepearl86

just got it

in love


----------



## luvmy3girls

for those of you that have one of these bracelets...do you wear it together with a sterling silver bracelet? I'm just wondering if it would mess up the silk thread...as I know silver tarnishes so easy and I didn't know if rubbing against it would dirty or make the silk thread look bad over time. thanks


----------



## luvmy3girls

Bump


----------



## calisnoopy

not sure if I posted this somewhere but here are my first 3....i later added a yellow one too

*Carolina Bucci Bracelets (3) red with heart, turquoise with moon and black with star...also got a yellow later*


----------



## whitepearl86

it's been almost a month and i LOVE mine!!!! Now i want a white one!

Btw, quality is great. My silk is fine and i shower, sleep and everything else with it


----------



## mcb100

I want one badly I just wish they weren't so expensive. They don't sell them on sale anywhere, do they?


----------



## whitepearl86

mcb100 said:


> I want one badly I just wish they weren't so expensive. They don't sell them on sale anywhere, do they?


i got the "special edition" one for $200 

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...ucci-CBU-A-CBREDRED-fine-jewellery-GOLD/48070

and they do ship to the states, i got mine in like 4 days


----------



## luvmy3girls

calisnoopy said:


> not sure if I posted this somewhere but here are my first 3....i later added a yellow one too
> 
> *Carolina Bucci Bracelets (3) red with heart, turquoise with moon and black with star...also got a yellow later*



Love your colors! Do you have a picture wearing them altogether stacked?


----------



## sammie_sue

Found something similar on Etsy. What do you ladies think?


----------



## whitepearl86

sammie_sue said:


> Found something similar on Etsy. What do you ladies think?


link please??


----------



## sammie_sue

http://www.etsy.com/transaction/51383341


----------



## whitepearl86

sammie_sue said:


> http://www.etsy.com/transaction/51383341


ah thanks so much


----------



## sammie_sue

You're welcome...


----------



## calisnoopy

luvmy3girls said:


> Love your colors! Do you have a picture wearing them altogether stacked?


 
sorry no modeling pic yet but will post when i do!


----------



## xblackxstarx

More pics  please!!
I have the peace lucky in White gold now instead of yellow gold and love it


----------



## b4noon

I purchased my two lucky bracelets a few weeks ago from the London boutique and I absolutely LOVE them, but...the tassles are a nightmare! They get stuck everywhere and some of gold chains got yanked pretty badly such that they've become longer than the rest. Anyone having this problem too?


----------



## Candice0985

I finally gave in and bought one





http://www.astleyclarke.com/uk/bumble-bee-charm-bracelet-p11799


----------



## peppermintpatty

Congrats Candice! I love your new bracelet, is it two-tone? Hope you are loving it too. These bracelets are so fun and unique Enjoy!


----------



## peppermintpatty

b4noon said:


> I purchased my two lucky bracelets a few weeks ago from the London boutique and I absolutely LOVE them, but...the tassles are a nightmare! They get stuck everywhere and some of gold chains got yanked pretty badly such that they've become longer than the rest. Anyone having this problem too?


 They do get caught that's for sure. I had some break off, none that became longer though... I wear two at the same time, and that was a little much. I kept one bracelet with the full length tassels and the other one got a "trim". Perfection. Good luck and I hope it works out because these bracelets are so fun!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

peppermintpatty said:


> Congrats Candice! I love your new bracelet, is it two-tone? Hope you are loving it too. These bracelets are so fun and unique Enjoy!


yes it's 18k white and yellow gold together. there's only one small thread of grey silk running through it


----------



## xblackxstarx

Congrats candice !!!!!  I love the virtue bracelet

Could everyone post layering pics of their luckys with other bracelets/watches as I need help deciding how to wear mine please


----------



## Candice0985

thanks blackxstarx!! it's so dainty and feminine but when you take it off there's a definite weight to the virtue bracelet!

I think i'm going to put my love bracelet back on today, if I do i'll post pics of how I was layering it before


----------



## luvmy3girls

calisnoopy said:


> not sure if I posted this somewhere but here are my first 3....i later added a yellow one too
> 
> *Carolina Bucci Bracelets (3) red with heart, turquoise with moon and black with star...also got a yellow later*



Which is your favorite?


----------



## calisnoopy

luvmy3girls said:


> Which is your favorite?


 
hmm so hard to say...though i've been wearing the red and gold one a lot fot football season haha


----------



## tiffanystar

Candice0985 said:


> I finally gave in and bought one
> View attachment 1504893
> 
> 
> View attachment 1504894
> 
> http://www.astleyclarke.com/uk/bumble-bee-charm-bracelet-p11799



Oooo congrats. I love, love these bracelets.


----------



## Klover

I absolutely adore Carolina Bucci's lucky collections! Its simply amazing, I want the superlucky in white gold but its tooo expensive for me :|


----------



## mewt

my mom lost her red lucky love one... )': soooo sad! it was double-knotted too, so be careful guys! check your bracelets and tighten them after every shower!


----------



## Klover

Oh my she must've felt awful


----------



## mewt

yeah, I offered to buy her a new one but she refuses to wear one of these things ever again! instead I'm getting her a piece of red silk with gold clasp from etsy, very very cheap in comparison. and harder to lose. xD


----------



## xblackxstarx

Mewt that's awful  I'm so sorry your mum lost hers
I have been wearing mine 24/7 for the past couple of years and only tighten them occasionally I've never had one fall off ... I wear 6 together aswell ATM 
I'd be devastated if I lost one I love my luckys and they cost a fortune!!


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> Mewt that's awful  I'm so sorry your mum lost hers
> I have been wearing mine 24/7 for the past couple of years and only tighten them occasionally I've never had one fall off ... I wear 6 together aswell ATM
> I'd be devastated if I lost one I love my luckys and they cost a fortune!!


I would love to see a picture of them all together!!!


----------



## luvmy3girls

^me too


----------



## xblackxstarx

Candice0985 said:


> I would love to see a picture of them all together!!!



I totally have to post a photo !! These really are my favourite bracelet ever!! Has anybody bought any new luckys since I last posted? I'd love to see more photos they are just beautiful bracelets 
Candice how are you getting on with your stunning virtue bracelet, I'm dying to own it in the colours you have it in it's gorgeous!! You actually own alot of my dream pieces of jewellery you're a very lucky lady  xx


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> I totally have to post a photo !! These really are my favourite bracelet ever!! Has anybody bought any new luckys since I last posted? I'd love to see more photos they are just beautiful bracelets
> Candice how are you getting on with your stunning virtue bracelet, I'm dying to own it in the colours you have it in it's gorgeous!! You actually own alot of my dream pieces of jewellery you're a very lucky lady  xx


hi blackxstarx!
I still wear it, but usually on weekends when i'm not working. it's a bit casual for my workplace but I love how it looks stacked with other bracelets like dbty and vca bracelets
I liked the virtue because it's mostly gold with only a thin silk grey thread, it goes well with other bracelets! thanks xblackxstarx bracelets are my favorite jewellery. playing with different combinations is so easy makes jewellery more fun and easy going I think!

I hope to see some new pictures of your updated collection!


----------



## xblackxstarx

my luckys , picture isnt great but you can see them sort of 
they are
rose gold and yellow gold mix virtue 
white gold and turquoise wisdom
yellow gold and turquoise wisdom
yellow gold and black health
white gold and beige peace


my pink yellow gold friendship bracelet is missing from here i just noticed , this pic is from december i will take a pic with the pink flower lucky on it too soon


----------



## xblackxstarx

sorry i did the last post wrong lol


----------



## xblackxstarx

added pics finally 



Candice0985 said:


> hi blackxstarx!
> I still wear it, but usually on weekends when i'm not working. it's a bit casual for my workplace but I love how it looks stacked with other bracelets like dbty and vca bracelets
> I liked the virtue because it's mostly gold with only a thin silk grey thread, it goes well with other bracelets! thanks xblackxstarx bracelets are my favorite jewellery. playing with different combinations is so easy makes jewellery more fun and easy going I think!
> 
> I hope to see some new pictures of your updated collection!


----------



## etk123

These are so lovely, and mothers day is coming soon...


----------



## Pea6

Ladies - if you are worried about the tassels being different lengths (which happens after a while) just snip the ends off with scissors - you only need take a little off.  Also if it starts looking grubby you can wash gently in warm water using handwash for silk - like woolite, and use gold dip (you can buy from John Lewis in the UK, but would assume the same is available elsewhere) to bring the gold part back up to shiny-ness!  I have done this many times with no problems.  These bracelets will not last "forever" as it is silk after all, but you can expect a good few years of gorgeousness!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Is anyone still wearing their lucky bracelet or own any new ones ? How are they holding up ?


----------



## Sparkledolll

xblackxstarx said:


> Is anyone still wearing their lucky bracelet or own any new ones ? How are they holding up ?


I have 8, I've been buying 2-3 a year and the first two still look great! I paid £350 for the first 2 but now prices have shot up to almost double! The latest one is the light green with scarab in rose gold which is now my favorite.  

http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8154794912/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8154797990/in/photostream/


----------



## xblackxstarx

omg .... WOW. Im so jelous, i sold most of mine a completely regret it as i love them !!!!
i only have two now 
i love yours!!! do you mind taking photos of them individually? i just love them thanks so much for sharing !!!  youve made me want to buy another
xx




Natalie j said:


> I have 8, I've been buying 2-3 a year and the first two still look great! I paid £350 for the first 2 but now prices have shot up to almost double! The latest one is the light green with scarab in rose gold which is now my favorite.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8154794912/in/photostream
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8154797990/in/photostream/


----------



## xblackxstarx

do you wear them daily? just wondering how yours hold up if you do wear any 24/7
i wear my lucky star bracelet 24/7 literally for the last couple years and its still in good condition
some of the thread has worn a bit and am worried it may fall apart eventually x



Natalie j said:


> I have 8, I've been buying 2-3 a year and the first two still look great! I paid £350 for the first 2 but now prices have shot up to almost double! The latest one is the light green with scarab in rose gold which is now my favorite.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8154794912/in/photostream
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8154797990/in/photostream/


----------



## Sparkledolll

xblackxstarx said:


> do you wear them daily? just wondering how yours hold up if you do wear any 24/7
> i wear my lucky star bracelet 24/7 literally for the last couple years and its still in good condition
> some of the thread has worn a bit and am worried it may fall apart eventually x


Thanks! I wear them daily but swap them around from time to time. wearing all 8 at once is a bit much! ha ha... the blue and brown ones are 4 years old and still look in great condition and I really am not careful with them. I really wished I had bought the gold and silver virtue charm as prices seem to go up every year! I will take some more photos this wekeend and put them up. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Sparkledolll

xblackxstarx said:


> omg .... WOW. Im so jelous, i sold most of mine a completely regret it as i love them !!!!
> i only have two now
> i love yours!!! do you mind taking photos of them individually? i just love them thanks so much for sharing !!!  youve made me want to buy another
> xx


Thanks! Here are the photos of them individually! I have to say that I prefer the lighter colours better than the darker colours (green/bule/grey) but thats just my personal preference!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8161671258/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8161658493/in/photostream


----------



## xblackxstarx

the 2 tone virtue is beautiful i had it in rg and yg and loved it but sold it to buy pandora at the time and wish i hadnt its really such a pretty bracelet 
4 years old ? they all look like new to me lol thats good to hear they last
do you find the lighter colours have ever stained? i have a wg and turquoise moon lucky and im nervous to wear it 24/7 due to fading and stains ... does this happen
yours all look new or are you taking them off for showering or never spilt anything on them?
my lucky star has black silk so nothing shows up on it ive spilt tea and tomatoe sauce on it and everything xxx



Natalie j said:


> Thanks! I wear them daily but swap them around from time to time. wearing all 8 at once is a bit much! ha ha... the blue and brown ones are 4 years old and still look in great condition and I really am not careful with them. I really wished I had bought the gold and silver virtue charm as prices seem to go up every year! I will take some more photos this wekeend and put them up. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## xblackxstarx

thank you so much !!
have you had any problems with the ones that are silver / vermeil charity bracelets?
i love the look of those but worried about the metal difference on those
do they look the same as the more expensive ones ? 
you have such a beautiful collection of luckys xx



Natalie j said:


> Thanks! Here are the photos of them individually! I have to say that I prefer the lighter colours better than the darker colours (green/bule/grey) but thats just my personal preference!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8161671258/in/photostream/
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8161658493/in/photostream


----------



## Sparkledolll

xblackxstarx said:


> the 2 tone virtue is beautiful i had it in rg and yg and loved it but sold it to buy pandora at the time and wish i hadnt its really such a pretty bracelet
> 4 years old ? they all look like new to me lol thats good to hear they last
> do you find the lighter colours have ever stained? i have a wg and turquoise moon lucky and im nervous to wear it 24/7 due to fading and stains ... does this happen
> yours all look new or are you taking them off for showering or never spilt anything on them?
> my lucky star has black silk so nothing shows up on it ive spilt tea and tomatoe sauce on it and everything xxx


I don't take them off when I shower and I don't "baby" them at all when I'm eating etc... They stay looking pretty new. I haven't noticed any fading in the silk either. I would love to add the virtue charm and another rose gold charm to my collection! 
The baby boy with turquoise charm is beautiful! Lovely colour!


----------



## xblackxstarx

the virtue is really really beautiful i definitly recommend it 
im really interested in the purple butterfly bracelet i love the colour and the butterfly 
is the purple quite noticeable IRL? 
sorry for so many questions 



Natalie j said:


> I don't take them off when I shower and I don't "baby" them at all when I'm eating etc... They stay looking pretty new. I haven't noticed any fading in the silk either. I would love to add the virtue charm and another rose gold charm to my collection!
> The baby boy with turquoise charm is beautiful! Lovely colour!


----------



## Sparkledolll

the purple silk is a light purple, its beautiful but its not bright/pop colour like the turquoise silk. I think they are all gorgeous, just a matter of personal preference!


----------



## xblackxstarx

SINCE WHEN was this new dream lucky released!!!!! http://www.astleyclarke.com/uk/18-carat-yellow-gold-pink-silk-dream-charm-bracelet-p30556

OMG!!! YAY FINALLY new lucky designs


----------



## Candice0985

that's cute! I like the cloud


----------



## xblackxstarx

Do you still wear your lucky you had the white gold and yellow gold virtue didnt you? hows it holding up and do you still love it if you still have it ? 



Candice0985 said:


> that's cute! I like the cloud


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> Do you still wear your lucky you had the white gold and yellow gold virtue didnt you? hows it holding up and do you still love it if you still have it ?


yep! I still have it, I've also bought the red silk charity bracelet. I don't wear this one as much. the virtue bracelet is a bit more neutral  i'm hoping to buy another one soon...just not sure which one I want!


----------



## xblackxstarx

there are so many, they are all so pretty 
how do you find the charity bracelet? arent they vermeil?
has the white gold on the virtue turned yellow or anything? 
sorry for so many questions
im obsessed with these bracelets again lol x



Candice0985 said:


> yep! I still have it, I've also bought the red silk charity bracelet. I don't wear this one as much. the virtue bracelet is a bit more neutral  i'm hoping to buy another one soon...just not sure which one I want!


----------



## Candice0985

xblackxstarx said:


> there are so many, they are all so pretty
> how do you find the charity bracelet? arent they vermeil?
> has the white gold on the virtue turned yellow or anything?
> sorry for so many questions
> im obsessed with these bracelets again lol x


haha no worries 

the one I have is red silk with oxidized silver and it hasn't unoxidized or done anything weird


----------



## xblackxstarx

Anyone still wearing their lucky bracelets ???? Anyone got any new ones?


----------



## xblackxstarx

vanessa hudgens wearing luckys and bambini id bracelets


----------



## mewt

thank you!!! I can not really see the bambini bracelet admist all that golden havoc. not that I'm complaining, beautiful eyecandy pics! thanks for sharing!


----------



## xblackxstarx

You can right click save and zoom in for a clearer view
She is wearing a purple and a green bambini bracelet
The purple one is the most visible , the big gold Id bar can be seen and if you zoom in you'll see the thread colours 


QUOTE=mewt;25962515]thank you!!! I can not really see the bambini bracelet admist all that golden havoc. not that I'm complaining, beautiful eyecandy pics! thanks for sharing![/QUOTE]


----------



## Adri1017

Love the Carolina Bucci Lucky Bracelets. I am currently wearing the red love (Heart) and the black health (Star). I want to add more. Is anyone selling theirs?


----------



## NYTexan

I love her bracelets but I don't recommend purchasing one. I purchased the black Carolina Bucci bracelet from Bergdorfs with the dangling key. Absolutely loved it! Within two days I had lost it. The knot didn't stay tight and it fell off somewhere. I was devastated. Keep thinking I would like to purchase another one but just not worth the risk at that price point.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I've been wearing mine since 2010 and it's never come loose
I pull it very tight when knotting it and I don't tighten it everyday only occasionally 
I used to wear several at once and never had one come undone 
I'm really sorry this happened to you


----------



## NYTexan

Thanks. I love jewelry...bracelets in particular. I never lose anything and that Bucci piece is actually the first piece that I ever lost. I need to stick with something more secure like my Cartier love bracelet. At least I know that's not going anywhere


----------



## escamillo

Sorry, inadvertent post! But appreciate this thread as I’m considering some CB pieces.


----------



## MsKaren

escamillo said:


> Sorry, inadvertent post! But appreciate this thread as I’m considering some CB pieces.


Did you purchase anything? I have a Lucky bracelet that I never take off I adore it. My husband bought me the black gold disco ball bracelet for Christmas and the white gold one for our anniversary. They are gorgeous I’m so pleased to have them, the black gold one is my favourite!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MsKaren said:


> My husband bought me the black gold disco ball bracelet for Christmas and the white gold one for our anniversary. They are gorgeous I’m so pleased to have them, the black gold one is my favourite!


I don’t own the Lucky bracelet but I also have a couple of the Discoball bracelets in 18k white gold. Love them! They are great layering pieces and so slinky and sparkly. Been thinking of the black gold one too.


----------



## escamillo

MsKaren said:


> Did you purchase anything? I have a Lucky bracelet that I never take off I adore it. My husband bought me the black gold disco ball bracelet for Christmas and the white gold one for our anniversary. They are gorgeous I’m so pleased to have them, the black gold one is my favourite!


Not yet! I’m still considering but my favorite CB piece so far is definitely the disco ball bracelet. It looks like a great daily wear option that could layer easily. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MsKaren

Cosmopolitan said:


> I don’t own the Lucky bracelet but I also have a couple of the Discoball bracelets in 18k white gold. Love them! They are great layering pieces and so slinky and sparkly. Been thinking of the black gold one too.
> 
> View attachment 5593323


I really recommend the black gold one, I feel like my black gold one is more sparkly than my white gold one.

They are great for casual wear or dressing up, very versatile, I love that they can be worn separately or together, or with other bracelets. I’m really pleased with mine.


----------

